# anaconda skin



## lugo

I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a 25 ft skin. I got a 19 foot skin I'll let go for $10,000. If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.


----------



## hearse

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G

:uh:


----------



## themadmexican

:happysad: yeah okay


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

ME ME ME I'LL TAKE IT! :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 6 2008, 06:01 PM~10108043
> *I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a 25 ft skin. I got a 19 foot skin I'll let go for $10,000.  If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *


I'LL GIVE YOU $15K FOR IT RIGHT NOW, PAYPAL?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 6 2008, 09:53 PM~10110290
> *I'LL GIVE YOU $15K FOR IT RIGHT NOW, PAYPAL?
> *



YOU GONNA MAKE SOME BOOTS AND A BELT HUH :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## FROSTY90

haha wtf


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10108043
> *I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a 25 ft skin. I got a 19 foot skin I'll let go for $10,000.  If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *


 Can you post that article........I would be fairly certain that that wasnt anaconda skin....lolol.
More than likely a more commonly available "big snake"...and also more than likely not 25' long. Thats a BIG Anaconda.....and trust me they dont get anywhere near the size of the ones from the movies. Sounds to me like another fool with more money then sense. 
A 100 yrs old?...... post pics if you could..I would love to see the condition of the skin ....


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 6 2008, 07:01 PM~10108043
> *I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a 25 ft skin. I got a 19 foot skin I'll let go for $10,000.  If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ttmft for a good laugh


----------



## GTMILKWEED93

HERE A LITTLE BIT OF KNOWLEDGE FOR YOU. STRAIGHT FROM WIKIPEDIA....

It should be noted that the Wildlife Conservation Society has, since the early 20th century, offered a large cash reward (currently worth US$50,000) for live delivery of any snake of 30 feet or more in length. The prize has never been claimed. Also, in a study of 1,000 wild anacondas in Brazil, the largest captured was 17 feet (5.2 m) long.[7]

SO IF YOUR BOY HAD ONE THAT LONG HE COULD'VE GOT 50 G'S IF IT WAS ALIVE.....


----------



## fool2

my anaconda dont want none unless they got buns hon :uh:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 7 2008, 12:16 PM~10113448
> *my anaconda dont want none unless they got buns hon :uh:
> *


you can do push ups or sit ups but please dont loose that butt.. :cheesy:


----------



## lugo

Pete-sta, Send me your e-mail and I'll send you some photos, if your serious we got a deal.


----------



## fool2

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

the pete-sta got that chedda :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 6 2008, 11:49 PM~10110607
> *YOU GONNA MAKE SOME BOOTS AND A BELT HUH :biggrin:
> *



MORE LIKE A BODY SUIT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 6 2008, 07:01 PM~10108043
> *I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a 25 ft skin. I got a 19 foot skin I'll let go for $10,000.  If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *




WILL U TAKE $9999 ?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 7 2008, 06:05 PM~10116487
> *Pete-sta, Send me your e-mail and I'll send you some photos, if your serious we got a deal.
> *


I'M VERY SERIOUS, MY EMAIL IS [email protected] :cheesy:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 7 2008, 07:58 PM~10117296
> *WILL U TAKE $9999 ?
> *


eleven trillion dollars


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

eleven trillian dollars and a corona


----------



## tical killa beez

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 7 2008, 09:56 PM~10117278
> *MORE LIKE A BODY SUIT
> *



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 7 2008, 11:43 PM~10118070
> *I'M VERY SERIOUS, MY EMAIL IS [email protected] :cheesy:
> *



please post these pics after you get them :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 6 2008, 07:01 PM~10108043
> *I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a 25 ft skin. I got a 19 foot skin I'll let go for $10,000.  If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *


he is talking about anaconda 63


----------



## dirty_duece

this is the article that the homie was talking about
HERES AN ARTICLE ABOUT IT IN A NEWS PAPER 
A rare 1963 Impala. A gold-plated engine. An anaconda-skin ragtop. Twelve painters. One-hundred and fifty master craftsmen. $170,000 in materials. Nearly 10 years of work. What do you get when you combine all these things? Anaconda, the most famous lowrider in the world.

The story starts with Gilbert Quevedo, a lowrider enthusiast, finding a rare 1963 Chevy Impala, a British model with right-hand drive. Only 500 were made. He went to a San Francisco car show and saw the work of “Tiger”—aka Willie Lopez—a well-known engraver in the car community. Three years later, Quevedo called Tiger to tell him about the custom work he was doing on his car, pitching it as the next car of the year (1991), and asked Tiger to do the engraving work. 

Tiger says he and Quevedo “just clicked” and liked each other’s ideas. With 30 years of engraving experience, he wanted the chance to do a fully custom car—a rare, once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.

*The car's theme began to take form. Quevedo purchased a 25-foot-long Anaconda skin for use as a ragtop. The skin, which cost $25,000, had a surprisingly macabre urban legend behind it. More than 100 years old, the skin was rumored to belong to an anaconda that terrorized a small village in Brazil. After several children mysteriously disappeared, the anaconda was caught and children were discovered inside. *
Work on Anaconda began in 1991 and has never really stopped. The group of engineers and artisans working on the “radical,” a class of extreme lowrider, quickly expanded to more than 150, including 12 painters. According to Tiger, Anaconda is one-of-a-kind, as a gathering of so many master craftsmen was truly a one-time event. Tiger explains why a collaboration of so many masters is rare: “Everyone wants their own claim, their own theme, and to be able to say I painted that, not 12 of us painted that." 

Even though the car was made by masters of the trade, working on Anaconda for such a long period of time took its toll. For many, being dedicated to the car meant making sacrifices to get the job done. “We got families, careers and our own goals. We can’t drop our lives for the car, because we’ve already done that. We already put everything we could in it. If there was competition against us, we would be full time on it, but there isn’t anyone to compete against, and we’ve done it.”

Anaconda has won numerous national and international lowrider competitions. The car has been retired as a show car, because there is not enough significant competition, and it is considered unfair for such a famous car to compete, Tiger says. If it were competing, the craftsmen would still be working on it full time. But since it's out to pasture, only Tiger is still modifying it, making changes to the engraving on the car slightly every year so the look stays fresh.

Anaconda has had its run and will go down in history among car enthusiasts. Fifteen years later, it is worth $175,000. So has all the blood and sweat been worth it? “You got to put everything on the line to boost your career, and now I don’t need to do it, because I’ve done it, and I know I can do it," Tiger says. "I don’t have that fear anymore, and I have confidence through my work and through the public. People from all walks of life let me know how good me and the work are. There isn’t a job that I can’t do, after Anaconda.”


----------



## dirty_duece

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=264092 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Mar 7 2008, 12:55 PM~10113294
> *HERE A LITTLE BIT OF KNOWLEDGE FOR YOU. STRAIGHT FROM WIKIPEDIA....
> 
> It should be noted that the Wildlife Conservation Society has, since the early 20th century, offered a large cash reward (currently worth US$50,000) for live delivery of any snake of 30 feet or more in length. The prize has never been claimed. Also, in a study of 1,000 wild anacondas in Brazil, the largest captured was 17 feet (5.2 m) long.[7]
> 
> SO IF YOUR BOY HAD ONE THAT LONG HE COULD'VE GOT 50 G'S IF IT WAS ALIVE.....
> *


lol-guess you guys never played with a snake skin-after its off the snake even a lil one can stretch a foot or so-hell that coulda been a 10-14 ft snake and they stretched it out -easy to do


----------



## ride4life

damn!!...i just spent my 10 grand on garden snake skin :angry:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I GOT SOME EXTRA MEXICAN FORESKIN I CAN SPARE ITS FREE YOU PAY OVERNIGHT SHIPPING~


----------



## shrimpscampi

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 6 2008, 07:01 PM~10108043
> *I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a 25 ft skin. I got a 19 foot skin I'll let go for $10,000.  If interested, hit me up and I'll send you some pics through your e-mail. I havent figured out how to post images on this sight yet.
> *



Seriously?! :scrutinize:


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 7 2008, 02:16 PM~10113448
> *my anaconda dont want none unless they got buns hon :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Apr 16 2008, 11:19 PM~10435030
> *I GOT SOME EXTRA MEXICAN FORESKIN I CAN SPARE ITS FREE YOU PAY OVERNIGHT SHIPPING~
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@Mar 10 2008, 10:13 PM~10139736
> *please post these pics after you get them :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## FlipFlopBox

id like to see pics


----------



## 68niou1

i got 12 inches of anaconda skin allright, wrapped in human meat :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER

ha


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by lugo_@Mar 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10108043
> *I came up on an anaconda skin to use for my artwork. I showed it to a buddy who told me about trying to sell it to be used as leather. I saw a badass ride with an anaconda skin convertable top, the article said the homeboy paid $25,000 for a i am going to go out on a small limb when i say this , but i take it you didnt do very well in math class did you , becouse where im from 25 is NOT larger than 30  :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Nov 17 2007, 12:56 AM~9246612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

but why anaconda skin


----------



## 63 Pimpala

try lambskins, only a couple of bucks for a whole pack :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 1 2008, 11:46 AM~10989442
> *try lambskins,  only a couple of bucks for a whole pack :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@May 9 2008, 12:43 PM~10616391
> *id like to see pics
> *


of the car or that mexican foreskin? :biggrin:


----------



## 77lincoln818

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10998264
> *of the car or that mexican foreskin? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SNAKE SKIN SEATS WITH MEXICAN FORESKIN PIPING


----------



## DETACHED

:biggrin: hey ive got beach front property in central california theres an earth quake that will hit in 25 years then my price goes up to 3.5 million so buy now for 1 milllion... :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 2 2008, 03:02 PM~10998264
> *of the car or that mexican foreskin? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 03:03 AM~18000086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :0 :0 :0


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 01:03 AM~18000086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflma


----------



## iskraiskra

*ANACONDA SKIN*

guys i have 3.5m anaconda skin for how much can i sell it?


----------

